# California SE License



## Adeeel (Jun 1, 2012)

I need to apply for California SE license. I have already passed all PE and SE-I, SE-II, and SE-III in WA State. I am licensed as SE in WA and IL states. I have 2 references, so I need one more. Is there anybody willing to help me?? 

I will be happy to send him my copy of some of the projects I worked in to review and hopefully filing the reference letter for me.

The reference can be anyone licensed as SE in CA, WA, NV, OR, HI, or ID.

Thanks


----------



## Adeeel (Jun 6, 2012)

If anyone willing to help, please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 7, 2012)

Adeeel, with all due respect, I doubt (or at least hope) nobody is going to provide you with a CA SE letter of reference (or for any state for that matter) based on an internet forum solicitation.

I think that would be highly unethical.


----------



## Formula1251 (Jun 7, 2012)

Adeeel--I assume you have read the California SE _Application Instructions (_*PRINT AND READ THESE FIRST*_)_ at http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/seappintro.shtml

You may have missed the advice on p. 4 and 5:



*Personal Reference Alternatives for Structural Engineering Applicants*



_It has come to the Board’s attention that applicants for authority to use the title “Structural Engineer” in California may have trouble obtaining appropriate references to meet the Board’s requirements. It is the Board’s desire to assist such applicants by providing information on how to obtain references from qualified persons who are licensed as a California licensed Structural Engineer or licensed in a state with which California has or had a comity agreement regarding structural licensing (Hawaii [1982-1993], Idaho [1990-1998], Nevada [1979-1993], Oregon [1990-1996], and Washington [1985-2010]). It is also the Board’s desire to make it clear that an applicant for the structural engineer license need not have worked for any of the structural engineers who are providing the references._



_In order to assist applicants in securing the required references, here are some suggestions, which are offered for consideration. Specifically, the following cases represent situations which may have yielded contacts with appropriately licensed structural engineers who could be used as possible references:_



A structural engineer associated with or employed by a client firm for which the applicant’s firm has performed structural engineering work.

_A structural engineer associated with or employed by another engineering firm with which the applicant’s firm has engaged in a joint venture on a structural engineering project._

_A structural engineer associated with or employed by a building department to which the applicant has submitted plans and/or calculations for a plan check review._

_One or more California licensed structural engineers who are willing to review an adequate sample of the applicant’s work in order to evaluate his/her qualifying experience. (Our website contains a “License Lookup” feature that can list the structural engineers that live in your area)._

_The Structural Engineers Association of California (SEAOC) has agreed to provide a panel of licensed structural engineers, at no cost to the applicant, to examine samples of the applicant’s work, to conduct an in-depth review and discussion with the applicant concerning those work samples, and based on that review and discussion, to serve as references on behalf of the applicant. SEAOC establishes a review panel from a limited pool of practicing engineers who volunteer as their schedules allow. As such, this review may be a lengthy process. SEAOC strongly urges applicants to request a review at least three months prior to submitting their application to the Board. The applicant must contact SEAOC directly at the below address and telephone number:_




_Lee Adler_


_Executive Director_


_555 Capitol Mall, Suite 755_


_Sacramento CA 95814_


_916-442-0820_


----------



## parthurvt (Jun 8, 2012)

Adeeel, I have some bad new for you. You still need to pass the CA Seismic &amp; Surveying Exams to get an SE in CA.


----------



## Adeeel (Jun 8, 2012)

dakota_79 said:


> Adeeel, with all due respect, I doubt (or at least hope) nobody is going to provide you with a CA SE letter of reference (or for any state for that matter) based on an internet forum solicitation.
> 
> I think that would be highly unethical.


Dakota 79

I believe this is completely ethical and legal. I know many people get their reference letters this way. Please check CA board or call them to know more details.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Adeeel (Jun 8, 2012)

parthurvt said:


> Adeeel, I have some bad new for you. You still need to pass the CA Seismic &amp; Surveying Exams to get an SE in CA.


Parthurvt,

Actually I passed the following exams:

1- FE/EIT

2- Civil/Structural

3- Structural-I

4- Structural-II

5- Structural-III

6- CA Seismic

7- CA Surveying

8- LEED GA

9- LEED AP BD+C

and I am already licensed as PE in California, so I do not need to take any more exams.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Adeeel (Jun 8, 2012)

Formula1251 said:


> Adeeel--I assume you have read the California SE _Application Instructions (_*PRINT AND READ THESE FIRST*_)_ at http://www.pels.ca.g...eappintro.shtml
> 
> You may have missed the advice on p. 4 and 5:
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Formula 1251

Acutally, I am familiar with that. When I contacted them, it seems that the process witll take around 3 months with them. I was hoping to find someone else do it faster for me, especially I got 2 references and I just need one more.

However, I am making this option my last resort.

Thanks again.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 9, 2012)

Based on what Formula1251 posted, I was wrong. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Formula1251 (Jun 9, 2012)

Adeeel said:


> Thanks alot Formula 1251
> 
> Acutally, I am familiar with that. When I contacted them, it seems that the process witll take around 3 months with them. I was hoping to find someone else do it faster for me, especially I got 2 references and I just need one more.
> 
> ...


Adeeel--You have time. The deadline to apply for the Oct '12 tests in California was 5/1/12. Good luck!


----------



## parthurvt (Jun 14, 2012)

So here's a question, the references in California, can they be PE or do they have to be SE?


----------



## akodyanoya (Jul 16, 2012)

I passed 16-hour SE exam from other State. I have an active Civil PE license in CA. Is there any other required State-Specific exam in CA in order to obtain the SE license there?

Thanks,

Akodyanoya


----------



## Adeeel (Jul 16, 2012)

akodyanoya said:


> I passed 16-hour SE exam from other State. I have an active Civil PE license in CA. Is there any other required State-Specific exam in CA in order to obtain the SE license there?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Akodyanoya


Actually, I passed St-I , St-II and St-III so for sure I do not need to take any other exams. Lately, I have heard that CA board did not set the specific exam yet for people who passed the 16 hour exam but I am not sure about that. However, you still need to provide recommendation letters from 3 CA SE licensees.

Good luck


----------



## akodyanoya (Jul 17, 2012)

Adeeel said:


> akodyanoya said:
> 
> 
> > I passed 16-hour SE exam from other State. I have an active Civil PE license in CA. Is there any other required State-Specific exam in CA in order to obtain the SE license there?
> ...


Adeeel,

Thanks for the response. I have read before that in addition to 16-hour, there is something like "CLR..." exam that needs to be passed as well. However, when I checked the latest FAQ from the CA board, I did not see anything about that additional exam so I am little confused. Anyway, I will also try to contact CA Board.

Thanks,

Akodyanoya


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Jul 18, 2012)

The requirement was for 2011, when in order to be a SE you needed a state specific exam. Legislation was introduced to remove this requirement and took effect on January 1, 2012.


----------



## bmc846 (Jul 18, 2012)

I spoke with the CA board after getting my passing SE results in IL this spring. They did confirm that I do not have to take any more exams and only need to provide a sufficient application with my reference letters once my 3 year period is up. Unfortunately, I have 3 references but got my CA CE in Oct of 2010 so I'm still not eligible till Oct. 2013. I can only hope that they do not repeal the new legislation before my time is up.


----------



## akodyanoya (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmations bombo and bmc. I think i just hit the 3 year mark and i got 3 references as well. So i just need to work out the necessary paperworks.


----------



## itsmemario (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the work that you did, for which the CA SE or equivalent is referencing you for has to be in California, or can the project be in Washington, Illinois, etc?

Let me clarify, say one of my references has a Washington SE, but he has reviewed my projects, which were in California and Nevada. Will that work, or do the projects have to be in Washington? My Washington SE only has a PE in California.

Let me know if you need further clarification.

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 23, 2013)

Does the 3 year window have to be only after the 3 years of being a California-specific CE? I have been practicing as a Civil PE since 2007. I had to wait until 2010 to sit for the WA SE III, which I later passed with the 16 hour SE. It just seems frustrating if someone can't prove they are competent SE only by passing a silly seismic/survey test...

I am currently in the same position as Adeeel. I have the SE II, 16 hour SE and Civil PE under my belt, but after taking the civil seismic and civil survey, I hope to apply with 3 references right away. I only have 2 references that are specifically CA SE's, so I'm hoping for the same solicitation from an SE on this board or thru their reference list...


----------



## mkaiser82 (Jan 23, 2013)

McEngr:

There is an out to this provided you meet a sufficient amount of experience. See item 10 in the FAQ PDF here:

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/apps.shtml


----------



## McEngr (Jan 24, 2013)

OK - mkaiser82 or others: I know several SE's that have passed the "Western Zone Structural Engineering Exam" as noted on item 10 of mkaiser82's message above. They ARE NOT SE's in the state of California, however. That said, could I potentially have Oregon and Washington SE's review my work with only an SE based on the 16 hour Western Zone SE credential?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkaiser82 (Jan 24, 2013)

So this is what is stated in the application information on there website:

Personal Reference Alternatives for Structural Engineering Applicants It has come to the Board’s attention that applicants for authority to use the title “Structural Engineer” in California may have trouble obtaining appropriate references to meet the Board’s requirements. It is the Board’s desire to assist such applicants by providing information on how to obtain references from qualified persons who are licensed as a California licensed Structural Engineer or licensed in a state with which California has or had a comity agreement regarding structural licensing. Structural engineers licensed in a state that is currently licensing new structural engineers by administration of the 16-hour NCEES Lateral/Vertical SE exam are acceptable references for structural licensing in California.

So based on that, I would just simply call the board and tell them what state your references are licensed as a structural engineer in, and make sure they are acceptable if your references are not licensed in California. I wish they would just say exactly which other states they accept and eliminate all question from that statement.


----------



## Adeeel (Jan 26, 2013)

McEngr

CA board is very leanent. They would accept references not from CA and you do not have to wait 3 years after the CA PE.


----------



## akodyanoya (Jul 20, 2013)

Guys,

I got my CA SE license 3 weeks after submitting my application. All my experience and references were outside CA.

Thanks you all for the infomation.

Akodyanoya


----------

